# Can RAM of different frequency be used together?



## go4saket (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello friends! 

I am having 2 GB DDR2 @ 667 Mhz in my PC. I am planning to add another 2 GB to it but as 667 Mhz is not available, can I use a 800 Mhz with my present 667 Mhz. 

Is this going to create any problem. If not, does this mean that both will work at 667 Mhz or will perform individually at their individual speeds? 

Thank you.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 12, 2010)

Using different frequency memory should not be a problem - the higher speed RAM should scale down. My worry is the compatibility. To avoid such problems, try and use the same range/make of memory.


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 12, 2010)

As far i know u r new 800 mhz ram will be clocked down to 667mhz,

motherboard cannot run efficiently for RAM at  different frequencies.

or another solution is try to overclock u r 667 mhz RAM to 800 mhz and see the difference.

but mixing RAM with diff frequencies is not recommended!.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys...


----------

